# how much can i sell yote pelts for



## coyote hunter (Dec 21, 2005)

* I am thinking about selling some of my yote pelts whats the price now

coyote hunter
one shot one coyote*


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

last i heard... about $18 her in ks... don't know elsewhere.

:sniper:


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Hey sorry for posting a new question, but is there an easier way of prepping a hide so I can display it in my house. I bought a kit where I soaked it overnight, salted it overnight, mixed the tanning solution with water,salt,and flour. Spread that on after fleshing the hide, waited a day, scraped off tanning mixture, and then oiled. Ok this is like a five day process, and I couldnt get all the tanning creme off the hide, and it gets in the hair.

Is there an easier way of fleshing the hide? I have a fleshing tool with the teeth. And if i am just going to display, does it have to be tanned, or can I just flesh it and salt it? Right now it is finished, but Im a little weary of bringing it in the house because its so greasy and wont dry out. Also it has little pieces of flesh that I cant get off. Any tips would be great for the process.


----------



## marcus_rubbo (Dec 11, 2005)

hey man let me know whenever u wanna go hunting agian!


----------



## yooperyotebuster (Dec 13, 2005)

i GIVE ALL MY KILLS TO A FRIEND OF MINE IN THE ROUND. I've had a few tanned for my display. He charged me $20 a piece. He sells the furs on E-Bay for up to $ 200. Thats skinned and tanned. Good side business. He made 40k extra last year!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Yooper,

Wow sounds like your buddy has a good business going! And you get 20 dollars per coyote on the round?! Sounds like you both come out OK on that deal :wink:


----------

